# PSI for MTB in the snow?



## skiboarder (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking forward to going out tomorrow.  Should be about 2 inches on top of hard pack.  What PSI in the tires do you recommend?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 6, 2011)

It depends. If you have wide tires and want to float, I would go for the lowest pressure you can and not pinch flat, maybe 25 or less. If you have skinny tires and want to cut through then I would go for higher pressures 40 out higher.


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep 'em low.  Stay on top.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 6, 2011)

you want to cut through the fluff, but stay on top of the hardpack...i keep rear at 40 front at 35


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 6, 2011)

spring_mountain_high said:


> you want to cut through the fluff, but stay on top of the hardpack...i keep rear at 40 front at 35



That seems a bit on the high side? Usually run around 35psi on dirt so thinking maybe 25psi or less.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 8, 2011)

depends on conditions...if i'm trying to slice through fluff, i go higher...i plan to ride today through 3-4 inches of dry snow...i usually like my tires harder than most folks though, which probably explains why my rear wheel is always going out-of-true


----------



## TC (Jan 9, 2011)

25-30 psi should cut it. Get some studded tires they make a big diffrence. Better braking and control. they are worth the money.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 10, 2011)

Studded tires are very cool, but really only help when there's ice around. There's usually one or two rides a year where the trails are completely iced over - amazing to ride over that stuff. I rode on Saturday in 3-4" of dense snow without studs, it was an amazing ride. Studs woudn't have helped, even when there was ice under the snow, my tires never hit it. 

John


----------



## TC (Jan 10, 2011)

good to hear it! Cheers


----------



## djspookman (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't ride in the winter save commuting to work.....If i'm running my studded snows (of the home-made variety) I run 35 psi in each tire.    If there's no ice, I have my old 2.5" gazzolodis on a separate set of rims that I run at 25psi in the rear and 20psi in the front. works pretty well.  

I'm 166lbs, but once loaded w/ work clothes/gear+ bike, its more like 230lbs, and this works fine.  Still get decent rolling speed but with a nice contact patch for grip.  I primarily ride on the road or packed snowmobile trails..


----------



## Hado226 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenda's small blocks with ~20lbs on firm snow (snowmobile trails) works best for us.


----------

